# Eldar to Aeldari



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2017/01/40k-goodbye-eldar-hello-aeldari.html

Well it appears that the name changes of 40K aren't quite done yet. The Eldar are about to receive an "official" name change to the Aeldari, likely because the word Eldar was used by Tolkien first and thus GW can't copyright it for themselves.

I'm ambivalent about this. Their was a huge kick off about the Guard being renamed as the Astra Militarum and it wasn't that noticeable, the official codes changed names and they sometimes got called the Militarum in BL books in addition to their other names (Hammer of the Emperor, etc) and I see no reason to think that the Aeldari will be any different, they'll still be the Eldar 99% of the time and Aeldari will just be like Adeptus Astartes, the official name of the faction but not the one commonly used in-universe.

Anyone with me on that??


LotN


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Personally I think the name changes are ridiculous, especially as they have had these names for 30 years!


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Ridiculous, perhaps, but also necessary. IP law has been going bonkers the last few decades, and it's only going to get worse as more and more lawyers see the money and get involved.

This is mostly a spelling change, at least.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Robbie McNiven had a response to this.

I have to say, considering they were using someone else's IP in the first place, it's a bit rich that they change names to protect their own.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

At the end of the day, it doesn't matter how you spell "filthy xeno" just so long as you know it is a filthy xeno.

On another note, I wonder what the new name for "Squats" will be?!


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Oldman78 said:


> On another note, I wonder what the new name for "Squats" will be?!


According to the most reliable Tyranid I could interview, they've been renamed "Nom-noms".


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm curious about the dark eldar new name... paraphiliac-dari?


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

neferhet said:


> I'm curious about the dark eldar new name... Aparaphiliac-dari?




Fixed that for you :grin2:


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Would this mean new codex's for all the Eldar (Aeldari) factions though, just as the IG became AM??


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I am completely apathetic towards this name change in general, but I do feel "Aeldari" sounds dumber than dog fuck.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> ... but I do feel "Aeldari" sounds dumber than dog fuck.
> ...


But just as intentional! Flogging all the IP into new more arcane but supposedly legally defensible positions.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Kreuger said:


> But just as intentional! Flogging all the IP into new more arcane but supposedly legally defensible positions.


Oh, well, at least they're in on it. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

@gen.ahab it wouldn't surprise me if we continue to get new more trademarkable names out of GW. 

Chaos Space Maines could become Astartes Malorum

Orks could be bestia simplex-bellator

I'm sure we could riff on these all day.


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

Like so many things from GW - neckbeard will loose their shit and trip out the "I'm never buying anything by GW again", followed by a bulk purchase on forgeworld and an apocolypse game at their local store. 

Millitarum didnt change the imperial guard; it just created more memes. 
Astartes didnt change anything; it just generated codex sales.
Aeldari wont change anything except make twitter complaint posts 2 characters longer. 

IP and legal worlds unite!!!

https://media.giphy.com/media/n59dQcO9yaaaY/giphy.gif


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Well if you didn't like the Aeldari name change you'll not likely enjoy that Dark Eldar have been renamed Drukhari :laugh:

Get your French hats on:


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Drukhari sounds better than aeldari 


I think I don't like aeldari because it sounds like a description. 


"Have you seen that new grav-tank?"
"Yes, it's very aeldari"


I'm not against changing the name, I just think they should have thought of something different completely if they were going to do it rather than adding prosthetic vowels


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

well, drukari is an expected bridge between fantasy and wh40k (druchii)


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Just think of it as the names they call themselves, while they'll still be called eldar by the other races. 

The way things are going I wonder will we see a Codex: Orruks sooner rather than later.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> ...The way things are going I wonder will we see a Codex: Orruks sooner rather than later.


Or ... Codex: football hooligans?



Gret79 said:


> Drukhari sounds better than aeldari
> ...
> I'm not against changing the name, I just think they should have thought of something different completely if they were going to do it rather than adding prosthetic vowels


I'm with you. I think Drukhari is cool. Aeldari seems lazy. Just as lazy as "aelf," which makes me think of:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Just think of it as the names they call themselves, while they'll still be called eldar by the other races.
> 
> The way things are going I wonder will we see a Codex: Orruks sooner rather than later.


I wonder if we'll see any Codices released for any armies before a new edition. Other than armies that are being introduced, like Genestealer Cult or Deathwatch, would still need one but Orks/Orruks have a book out that could be referenced. Likewise I doubt we'll be seeing Codex: Aeldari or Drukhari before a new edition release either if we believe 8th edition is coming this year.

Aside from all that I was thinking to myself what the hell they would rebrand Orks as and it seems like you've hit the nail on the head. Didn't even occur to me that they'd nip the AoS name but it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

We can add a third eldar race in there now according to Warhammer tv on twitch yesterday. The Ynnarri, an amalgam of DE witches and incubi that follow the new characters, and Biel Tan craft world eldar.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

The big question I have is, 'to what end?' 
What is the point of changing the name? Where are GW going with this?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

They've been doing it for a while, it's nothing new really. Just easier IP to protect.


----------

